# two new EO moderators: Florentia52 and velisarius



## mkellogg

Hi everybody 

I'm pleaesd to announce that Florentia52 and velisarius have joined the moderation team as moderators of English Only.

I look forward to working with them both!

Mike


----------



## Sowka

Cool!  Welcome to the team, *Florentia52* and *velisarius*!


----------



## Loob

Great news! Congratulations, Florentia and velisarius!


----------



## ewie

Ooooooh! ~ _new _people to annoy with my endless stupid RaP jobbies ~ brilliant!


----------



## Cagey

I am so very pleased that velisarius and Florentia52 have agreed to join us.


----------



## JamesM

Yay!  I'm not the best at training moderators but I'm certainly happy to answer any questions you send to me, even if the answer is "I don't know.  Ask ewie!"  

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Egmont

Congratulations to both of you! Have fun trying to keep us on the straight and narrow! (See: _herding cats_.)


----------



## ewie

JamesM said:


> the answer is "I don't know.  Ask ewie!"


----------



## Wordsmyth

Congrats to you both. May your days be many and your troubles be few.

Ws


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Congratulations!


----------



## Parla

Excellent choices!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome aboard guys


----------



## Florentia52

Thank you all for the kind welcome! I'm honored to be here and proud to serve.


----------



## SwissPete

Welcome, Florentia52 and velisarius.

Do you know what you're getting into?


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindos ao time, gente boa!


----------



## velisarius

Thank you everybody. I love being part of such a wonderful team.


----------



## ACQM

Welcom aboard!


----------

